
GCC and Make: Compiling, Linking and Building C/C++ Applications (2013) - tzhenghao
https://www3.ntu.edu.sg/home/ehchua/programming/cpp/gcc_make.html
======
jungletek
Change both instances of 'suit' to 'suite'.

>The above command compile the source file into object file and link with
other object files (system library) into executable in one step. You may
separate compile and link in two steps as follows:

Consider changing the first 'compile' to 'compiles'. Also consider changing
'compile and link' to 'compilation and linking'.

------
Too
Makefile is missing transitive dependencies to included header files.
Otherwise nice and terse article with just enough to get you started.

